# Aporte - Mini puente "tipo H" con dos 555 para pequeños motores



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2010)

Lo de puente "tipo H" es solo a los efectos del buscador, ya que este circuito en realidad no lo es estrictamente, si bién sirve para controlar motores pequeños de cc, estilo los que abren y cierran las bandejas de CD.

No tiene la salida cero cero del puente H para motor detenido, pero como puede poner los dos bornes del motor a positivo o los dos a negativo, eso es motor detenido , y además proteje contra doble órden de marcha que en un puente H convencional sería un cortocircuito y necesitaría protección.

Solo se usan los comparadores, el flip-flp y la salida. Y solo puede suministrar aproximadamente 200mA (ver hoja de datos del modelo a emplear).

Si se va a controlar con negativo , las dos resistencias pull-up irán al positivo, si se va a controlar con positivo , las dos resistencias pull down irán lógicamente al negativo.

Para un robot miniatura puede colocarse un integrado montado sobre el otro (sin impreso) soldar las patas que van juntas ... positivo con positivo (patas 8) negativo con negativo (patas 1) , reset con reset (patas 4) y con un mini cablecito juntarlo con el positivo, etc, etc y doblar hacia arriba las del integrado superior que no van juntas y hacer un "armado araña" en el aire   por una cuestión de peso y espacio .

Los dos díodos zener en serie, puestos en paralelo con el motor, son para protejer de los cambios de giro intempestivos  y deberán ser de uno o dos volts más que la alimentación. 

Suerte


----------



## thenot (Mar 16, 2010)

yo no e estudiado electronica ni nada, solo leo foros y tutoriales y todo lo que encuentre en internet, y tambien se me habia ocurrido hacer esto, pero solo tenia la idea dado unas configuraciones del 555 que habia visto y pensando, se me ocurrio que se podria hacer un tipo puente H con este integrado dado esas configuraciones y estos días lo iba a empezar a desarrollar e investigar mas, pero ya me la ganaste jajajajjajaj luego voy a probar esto, cuando tenga mas tiempo 

Saludos!!


----------



## thenot (Mar 18, 2010)

Aca les dejo un pcb para este circuito con un CI 556, que son 2 555 juntos..
Esta hecho en pcb wizard y estan ambas configuraciones, con resistencias pull-up y pull-down.. me avisan si erre en algo 

Saludos!


----------

